# Looking to join a skype based Game



## EroGaki (May 11, 2012)

I find myself too far away from peeps to join a conventional game group, so I'm seeking a group of people who like to play over skype using one of the virtual game tables. I'm a decent roleplayer with more than a decade of experience under my belt.


----------



## PolterGhost (May 11, 2012)

I have been in the process of recruiting a few folks for a potential Skype game in the future, though no game table.  Sometimes pictures for clarification, though.

I'd probably be running something old-school and simple like OSRIC or Labyrinth Lord for the game; both free, both easy to procure from the depths of the interwebs.

If you want, you can add me on Skype at 'lexzephyr', though I might not be able to get to that until a week or so, when my power cord comes in.


----------



## RYPros53 (May 14, 2012)

Contact me thetypingdice@gmail.com -- I run 4E on WotC VT and am looking for an extra player possibly.


----------

